# Buying tobacco online



## SolidSnake93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Greetings!

I am planing on buying some pipe's, and tobacco online. But I had just recently been told that it tends to be risky to buy tobacco, and tobacco related products online. Since I had been told stories of people having to owe thosounds of dollars in taxes to their state, because when purchasing tobacco online you don't pay taxes to you state, but to the state the online tobacco shop is located. Does any one know if this is true?


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't worry too much about it. Many of us wouldn't be around if this were true. I've been buying cigars online for a very long time and most recently pipe tobacco without any problems. If I were to rely on my local b&m's I would be smoking some very crappy cigars such as don diego's and be smoking prince albert and captain balck on a regular basis.


----------



## SolidSnake93 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was my initial thought, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I can't or won't say to pay or not. But if your buying thousands of Dollars of Cigars or Pipe Tobacco from online Retailers you may want to check out who or if they enforce the Jenkins Act. I can't speak for everyone else, I just know if I was buying thousands of dollars of Cigars, Pipe Tobacco or Snuff online I would check into your state laws. After I moved to Oregon I have to say I don't do much in Show me your Humidor Pictures anymore. However over the last 3 years of living in Oregon that stock has been very largely reduced. Buying Pipes however shouldn't be an issue, the tax is only for Tobacco. For Maine here is the Tax form for your information use. may be good Read. http://www.maine.gov/revenue/othertaxes/tobacco/OTPForm0910.pdf . Only person that can say if you should pay or not is you. Your state is kind of Cheap after looking again at your tax form so I had to edit out my part of this post here. In my State the Cap is .50 per cigar on any cigar that cost more then .77 wholesale. or 65% on cigars less then .77 . I will say this, If you have a Local B&M that you can ask them to get you Cigars by the Box I would check on the Price they would offer it. But in my case. Take El Rey Del Mundo 1848 a Want to be B&M 25 miles away will sell me them for 118 for a box of 20, But I can get online from one of the places I buy and pay 87.95 plus my capped local tax of 10 would still be less then buying from my local and both places I would have to wait for them to be shipped seeing Local don't carry them. So Online it is. In Closing. I know the saying no Question is a Dumb Question however some may be better off not asked. Good Luck. 
James.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

First, blow off the state tax. Unless you order cigarettes with a credit card, they don't come after you -- or even find out. Not worth their time. I order all the time online to avoid NY taxes, which are extreme. If you ordered thousands of dollars worth in a year they might get curious...that would be an awful lot of pipe tobacco though. Just check to make sure the online vendor isn't charging you state tax when you check out. Smokingpipes.com and outwesttobacco.com are a couple of nice places.

Second, "If I were to rely on my local b&m's I would be smoking...*prince albert*...":fencing:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Second, "If I were to rely on my local b&m's I would be smoking...*prince albert*...":fencing:


Haha, I knew someone would make a comment on that...

The only thing I would add to is this... If you are buying from an online shop that is located in your state then they will charge you tax.


----------



## SolidSnake93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I'm glad to hear that I can purchase pipe tobacco online with out needing to worry about owing thosounds of dollars in taxes to my state. The stories that I heard about were all of people purchasing cigarettes online, but I wasn't sure if it included cigars, and pipe tobacco. Just can never be too safe, especially with the nanny state that we live in.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

In my state, CA, when I do the prep work for my CPA during tax time, the question is always asked "Have you purchased anything over the internet out of state for which you did not pay state tax?" Technically, every state is owed their portion of state sales tax for purchases. Do you claim these purchases on your taxes? Probably not. This issue may come up some years down the road, but I've never heard of anything coming out of it yet.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

